# الخمر .. بحث ممتع .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*

الخمر .. بحث ممتع .. asmicheal​
*


معروف ان ماده الخمر كانت تستخدم فى العلاج بالماضى وحتى وقت قريب
وان ماده الخمر غير محرمه فى المسيحيه لكن ليس للترنح والسكر والعربده
فالاجانب يشربون الخمر للتدفئه اولا
والاستخدام المسيىء للخمر هو ما ترفضه المسيحيه

فى الكنيسه تستخدم الاباركا عصير العنب الطازج غير المختمر ويخلط بماء ويتناول منه ربع ملعقه شاى 

بحث ممتع فعلا 
يجمع اراء كثيره لاباء رائعين
تابعوا لو احببتم



لينك مباشر



=
​





​

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال: قيل في سفر النشيد: كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ". لماذا لم يحرم الانجيل شرب الخمر على الرغم من الاضرار الكبيرة للخمر؟ ألم يحدث أخطاء لبعض الأنبياء بسبب شرب الخمر مثل لوط أو نوح؟!  ألا يعلم أن الخمر عامل هام من العوامل المسببة لأمراض القلب والكبد والمعدة والبنكرياس؟! وانا اعلم ان من المفروض على كل مسيحي ان يعيش مثل ما عاش المسيح، فهل شرب المسيح الخمر؟؟ لماذا لم يحرم الانجيل اذا الخمر؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة



الإجابة:

أولًا، الآية التي ذكرتها في سفر نشيد الأنشاد، ليست في محلها، حيث أن هذا السفر كله هو كتاب رمزي للعلاقة بين الله والكنيسة..  وسوف تجد في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بقسم التفاسير أكثر من تفسير لهذا السفر..  ويوجد أيضًا مقدمة عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد في قسم مقدمات الكتاب المقدس.

إن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم كثيرا ضد السكر. فقد جاءت هذه الآيات في العهد القديم (أي التوراة) "ليس للملوك أن يشربوا خمرا، ولا للعظماء المسكر. لئلا يشربوا وينسوا المفروض ويغيروا حجة كل بني المذلة"، أي لئلا يكون حكمهم خطأ وبدون عدل (أمثال 31: 4 و5). وقال سليمان الحكيم أيضا: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار (احمرار) العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج (أي الذي فيه خمر). لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس وساغت مرقوقة (أي حين تبدو جذابة لك) في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أمثال 23: 29 – 32).

وفي العهد الجديد (أي الإنجيل)، جاءت هذه الآيات: "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح (أي بالروح القدس) (أفسس 5: 18).

وآية أخرى تقول: "لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون ...ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله" (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). فنرى أنه وضع السكيرين بجانب الزناة والسارقين.

 إلا أنه من المهم جدا أن الله لم يعط المسيحيين الحق في أن يعاقبوا السكيرين، لان هذا يكون في يد السلطات الحكومية (الشرطة والقضاء.. الخ). لان المسيحية تنادي بعلاقة فردية قلبية مع الله، وليست سياسة دولية.

ويجب أيضا أن نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر وإدمان الخمر، ولكن لا يمنع استعمال الخمر بتاتا، لأنه موجود في أدوية كثيرة (مثل أدوية السعال والمعدة وغيرها). وإلا فما أمكن للمؤمن أن يتعاطى هذه الأدوية.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

المؤمن الذي قبل المسيح في قلبه لا يحتاج إلى نشوة الخمرة لان الله يملأ قلبه بالفرح الحقيقي.



ولكن يأتي سوء الفهم من البعض بأن المسيحية بأنها تبيح الخمر، ويحاولون إثبات ذلك بعدة ادعاءات منها:

1 تحويل المسيح الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا إصحاح 2)

2 يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)

3 يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول.
فدعونا نرد على هذه الادعاءات.

الاتهام الأول: تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل
يقول المعترضون أن المسيح حول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل وهذا دليل على إباحة المسيحية للخمر..!!

إن من يقرأ هذه المعجزة في الكتاب المقدس يدرك أن هذه الخمر التي حولت من الماء:

1 قد أفاقت السكارى: (إنجيل يوحنا 2: 9و10) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) إذ نقرأ: "فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا … دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس وقال له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن".

والملاحظ أن الذي يشرب الخمر تتخدر مناطق الحس في فمه، فبعد قدر معين من الخمر لا يحس بطعم الخمر، ولكن رئيس المتكأ عندما ذاق الماء المتحول إلى خمر فاق من سكره وميز طعم الخمر الجيدة فكأنه استرد حاسة التذوق. وهكذا عتب على العريس قائلا له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن".

إذن فهي خمر غير عادية لا تسكر بل على العكس تفيق. فمن يتهم المسيحية بإباحة الخمر استنادا على هذه الحادثة فهو غير محق.

2 والواقع أن هذا الماء المتحول إلى خمر إنما يرمز للامتلاء بالروح القدس: حيث يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس (إصحاح 5: 18) "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح".

فقد ربط الرسول بين الخمر والامتلاء بالروح القدس، الذي يعطي مفاعيل أسمى مما تعطي الخمر العادية حيث يفيق السكارى من مشروبات العالم الغاشة، وينعش حياتهم ليشعروا بنعمة الله.



الاتهام الثاني: يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)


(1) الواقع أن هذه العبارة التي يستخدمونها هي عبارة محرفة وليست "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"، وإنما صحة الآية هي هكذا: "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس إصحاح 5: 23).

(2) وواضح من هذه الآية أن تيموثاس كان يعاني من أمراض وأسقام كثيرة في المعدة.

(3) وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا..." (لوقا34:10).
(4)  إذن فوصية بولس الرسول لتيموثاوس باستعمال خمر قليل هو للعلاج من الأسقام الكثيرة، وليس لمجرد التلذذ بشرب الخمر.
رأيت عزيزي القارئ أن هذا الاتهام أيضا هو اتهام باطل لا أساس له من الصحة.


الاتهام الثالث: استخدام الخمر في التناول
يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول. ويدللون بذلك على زعمهم بأن المسيحية تبيح شرب الخمر!!

(1) الواقع أن السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه في إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا: "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1)

(2) وقال أيضا عن أتباعه: "أنتم الأغصان" (يوحنا 15: 5)

(3) وكما تسري عصارة الكرمة في الأغصان لتغذيها، هكذا اتخذ السيد المسيح عصارة الكرمة لتشير إلى دمه المقدس الذي نتناوله فيسري في عروقنا ليقدس دماءنا وكياننا الداخلي كله.

(4) إذن فالسيد المسيح لم يعطنا عصير الكرمة لنتلذذ به ونسكر به، بل أعطاه لنا لهدف مقدس كسر طاهر لا يدركه إلا المؤمنون.



الختام: الخمر ورأي الكتاب المقدس:-



أولًا: درجات تعاطي الخمر

بقراءتنا في سفر الأمثال الأصحاح الثالث والعشرين نجد أن هناك ثلاث درجات لتعاطي الخمور هي:

(1) الدرجة الأولى: درجة الإدمان:

وهذه الدرجة واضحة في الآيات التالية: "لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر،"(أمثال 23 :29و30)  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

(2) الدرجة الثانية: درجة الشرب فقط:

إذ تقول الآية الثلاثون "... لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ ... للذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج" (أمثال23: 30)

(3) الدرجة الثالثة: مجرد النظر إليها: (31) "لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها (تألقت) في الكأس وساغت (سالت) مرقرقة. في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان".
(4) الدرجة الرابعة: عدم الجلوس مع الشاربين:

 (أمثال 23: 20)  "لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر بين المتلفين أجسادهم"

ولعلك لاحظت يا عزيزي أن الله قد نهى عن كل هذه المراحل. ومن هذا ندرك أن الخمر غير محللة في الكتاب المقدس.



ثانيًا: امتداح الرب لعدم شرب الخمر

لقد وضح الرب في سفر أرميا مدحه لعدم شرب الخمر إذ قال:

  "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى أرميا قائلة: هكذا قال رب الجنود .. اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم قد أقيم كلام يوناداب بن ركاب الذي أوصى به بنيه أن لا يشربوا خمرا، فلم يشربوا إلى هذا اليوم لأنهم سمعوا وصية أبيهم. وأنا قد كلمتكم مبكرا ومكلما ولم تسمعوا لي". (سفر إرميا 35: 12 14)

يعاتب الرب شعبه هنا بطاعة أبناء يوناداب لوصية أبيهم بعد شرب الخمر، أما هذا الشعب فلا يطيع وصايا الرب!!



ثالثًا: نهى الرب عن السكر بالخمر

 نعود فنذكر بقول الرب على لسان بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (إصحاح 5: 18).

ونهي الرب عن السكر بالخمر يتبعه وصية إيجابية للامتلاء بالروح القدس.

والواقع أن الإنسان الذي ذاق حلاوة المسيح وسكر بخمر حبه وامتلأ بروح قدسه لا يفكر في تعاطي الخمر بكل أنواعها ودرجاتها، مهما كانت لذتها، هذا ما يوضحه الكتاب المقدس بقوله: "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل" (سفر الأمثال 27: 7).





http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...-Is-Wine-liqour-alcholic-drink-forbidden.html




=


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

نتعرض نحن المسيحيين لكثير من الافتراءات والتي مفادها أن المسيحية تبيح شرب الخمر, و لعل من المؤسف أن بعض من المسيحيين يؤكدون هذا المفهوم الخاطئ لدي غير المسيحيين و ذلك بشرائهم الخمر أو التباهي بأنهم يشربون الخمر و يرددون عن عدم وعي أنه مسموح للمسيحي شرب الخمر مستخدمين بعض الآيات الكتابية عن عدم وعي, ونحن إذ نقدم هذه النبذة عن هذا الموضوع نطلب من الرب يسوع أن يشرق بنوره الإلهي في كل قلب مظلم انساق وراء هذه الخطية (السكر), لذلك أرجو منك صديقي المراسل أن تتبعنا خطوة بخطوة في هذه الجولة السريعة في كلمة الله حول الخمر في المسيحية .  الخمر في الكتاب المقدس: إن المسيحية تنهي عن الخمر تماماً و القليل الذي تبيحه المسيحية ليس من الخمر المختمر المسكر الخليع بل من عصير الفواكه و المشروبات الطازجة الغنية بالفيتامينات , ذلك لأن كلمة خمر في كتابنا المقدس في لغات الكتاب المقدس الأصلية هي ترجـمة لكـلمات مخـتلفة سنورد فيما يلي بعض منها:

 الكلمة الأولي هى: (أوينوس) كلمة يونانية و تشمل الخمر بصفة عامة في العهد الجديد و لا تعني دائماً الخمر المسكر بل وردت بمعني عصير الفواكه أو المشروبات وهي التي قدمت في عرس قانا الجليل , حيث قام السيد المسيح بعمل أولي معجزاته لسد حاجة صاحب العرس , فقام بتحويل الماء إلي خمر جيدة من هذا النوع في لحظة بقوته الفائقة الخارقة وهو الكرمة الحقيقية فتحتم العملية التي تؤديها الكرمة الطبيعية في أيام و أسابيع و شهور إذ تمتص المياه و تحولها إلي دم العنب بنواميس الطبيعة , و لقد شهد رئيس الوليمة لنوع تلك الخمر , وفي قصة العشاء الأخير في ثلاث بشائر و واحدة من الرسائل لن تجد كلمة خمر أبداً كل ما قيل هو ( أخذ كأساً ) وذلك لا يعني بالضرورة كأس خمر , فهناك الكرمة والكرمة لا تنتج كحولاً لأن الكحول هو نتيجة الفساد والانحلال .  الكلمة الثانية هي: ( تيروش ) و معناها ثمر و هي تتعلق بالحنطة و القمح و الزيت و القطعان و سائر الغلال و المقتنيات و البركات و مع أنها ترجمت بمعني خمر لكنها

لا تعني سائلاً بل شيئاً يجمع و يؤكل و من الواضح أن ثمار الكرمة من عنب طازج و زبيب جاف تقع تحت مدلول هذه الكلمة و هذا النوع مباح و غير محرم , و القول الكتابي ( جمعوا خمراً و تيناً كثيراً ) ( أر 40 : 12 ) يثبت هذا المعني بشكل قاطع و كلمة ( خمر ) هنا تعني ثمر العنب .  الكلمة الثالثة هي: ( شيكار ) و معناها ( سُكر ) و هي أي نوع من المشروبات المختمرة من مصادر غير العنب وهي مقرونة بالويلات و الأحزان و النواهي و استخدامها ممنوع و محرم و منهي عنه . أنواع الخمر:  جيــدة : 1- كالخمر التي قدمها يعقوب لأبيه اسحق " و

قال أسحق هل أنت ابني عيسو فقال أنا هو فقال قدم لي لأكل من صيد ابني حتى تباركك نفسي فقدم له فأكل و أحضر له خمراً فشرب " ( تك 27 : 25)0 2- " أذهب كل خبزك بفرح و أشرب خمرك بقلب طيب لأن الله منذ زمان قد رضي عملك " ( جا 9 : 7 )0 3- " قد دخلت جنتك يا أختي العروس قطفت مري مع طيبي أكلت شهدي مع عسلي شربت خمري مع لبني" (نشيد الأنشاد 5 : 1)0  عتيقة أي ممزوجة : أ ) أوصي الرب بعدم شربها و كلم الرب هرون قائلاً خمراً ومسكراً لا تشرب أنت و بنوك معك " (لا10: 8- 11 )0 ب) تقود إلي الشر"00 وقالت البكر للصغيرة أبونا شاخ و ليس في الأرض رجلاً ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض هلم نسقي أبانا خمراً و نضطجع معــه00 و لم يعلم باضطجاعهما و لا بقيامها00" ( تك 19: 30 - 38)0 ج) تعوج القضاء "

كلام لموئيل ملك مسا علمته إياه أمه .. " ( أم 31 : 1 - 6)0 د) لا تتفق مع أولاد الله (لملاك يوصي امرأة منوح) "والآن فأحذري و لا تشربي خمراً و لا مسكراً و لا تأكلي شيئاً نجساً لأن الصبي يكون نذيراً لله من البطن" ( قض 13 :4)0 وعن يوحنا المعمدان قيل : "لأنه يكون عظيماً أمام الرب وخمراً ومسكراً لا يشرب من بطن أمه ممتلئ من الروح القدس" ( لو1: 8– 17 )0 هـ) مبعدة عن الله "ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يتبعون الخمر المتأخرين في العتمة تلهبهم الخمر و صار العود و الرباب والدف والناي والخمر ولائمهم و إلي فعل الرب لا ينظرون و عمل يديه لا يريدون" (أش 5 : 11 - 12)0 و) تيهان وضلال "ولكن هؤلاء أيضا ً ضلوا بالخمر و تاهوا بالمسكر" (أش 28 : 7 - 8)0 ز) تسبب الفقر " لأن السكير و المسرف يفتقران " ( أم 21 : 17 )0 ح) تسبب الويلات " لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين , للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج "

( أم 23 :29 -30 )0  آية كثيراً ما يساء فهمها " لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة " ( ا تيم 5 : 23 )0 هنا نفهم أن بولس الرسول لم يصرح بشرب الخمر بل وجد تيموثاوس تلميذه مريضاً بالمعدة وهنا قال له قليلاً من الخمر لأجل معدته وأسقامه الكثيرة , بينما نجد في رسالة بولس الرسول أنه يحذرهم .... " لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة" ( أف 5 : 18 )0 و هنا نجد بولس الذي أعطي التصريح لتيموثاوس بشرب القليل من الخمر لأجل معدته يحذر أهل أفسس من أن يسكروا بالخمر , كالمريض الذي يذهب للطبيب و قد نصحه بتناول قليل من الخمر فهو في هذه الحالة يطبق كلامه و إرشاداته من أجل معدته و هذه الحالة يعتبر فيها الخمر علاجاً مثلما حدث مع تيموثاوس . وصلنا الآن إلي نقطة هامة جداً و هي حكم المسيحية في الخمر....  ما هو حكم المسيحية في الخمر: "00 لا تضلوا ! لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون00 ولا سارقون و لا طماعون , ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله" ( 1 كورنثوس 6 : 9 – 10 )0 لا نجد أصدق و أقوي من كلمات الوحي المقدس هذه للرد علي من يريد أن يعرف حكم المسيحية علي من السكير, إلا أنه من المهم أن نلاحظ أن

الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر و إدمان الخمر, و لكن لا يمنع استعمال الخمر تماماً. لأنه موجود في أدوية كثيرة ( مثل أدوية السعال و المعدة, و غيرها ). و إلا فما كان للمؤمن أن يستعمل هذه الأدوية


http://avakarasnew.yoo7.com/t1297-topic

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الانجيل يحدد ان الاستخدام للحاجه فقط وبكمية قليله 
ويجب ان نفهم الاحتياج الي الخمر قل عن الماضي الذي كانوا يحتاجونه يوميا لتطهير المياه وتعقيمها وايضا للعلاج به 
ولكن هذه الايام لا نحتاج لتعقيم المياه لانها معقمه وايضا الطب تطور جدا فيوجد ادوية متخصصه افضل من الخمر 

نقطه اخري هامه وهي لماذا كان يوحنا لايشرب الخمر فهل هو افضل؟
وللتوضيح يوحنا كان نزير الرب منذ البطن 
والنذير 
ثلاث انواع 
من نزر نفسه فتره محدهه ومن نزر نفسه الي نهاية حياته ونزير الرب منذ البطن 
وتشريعهم هو 
سفر العدد 6
وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: إِذَا انْفَرَزَ رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ لِيَنْذُرَ نَذْرَ النَّذِيرِ، لِيَنْتَذِرَ لِلرَّبِّ،
3 فَعَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمُسْكِرِ يَفْتَرِزُ، وَلاَ يَشْرَبْ خَلَّ الْخَمْرِ وَلاَ خَلَّ الْمُسْكِرِ، وَلاَ يَشْرَبْ مِنْ نَقِيعِ الْعِنَبِ، وَلاَ يَأْكُلْ عِنَبًا رَطْبًا وَلاَ يَابِسًا.
4 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ نَذْرِهِ لاَ يَأْكُلْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يُعْمَلُ مِنْ جَفْنَةِ الْخَمْرِ مِنَ الْعَجَمِ حَتَّى الْقِشْرِ.
5 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ نَذْرِ افْتِرَازِهِ لاَ يَمُرُّ مُوسَى عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. إِلَى كَمَالِ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي انْتَذَرَ فِيهَا لِلرَّبِّ يَكُونُ مُقَدَّسًا، وَيُرَبِّي خُصَلَ شَعْرِ رَأْسِهِ.
6 كُلَّ أَيَّامِ انْتِذَارِهِ لِلرَّبِّ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى جَسَدِ مَيْتٍ.
7 أَبُوهُ وَأُمُّهُ وَأَخُوهُ وَأُخْتُهُ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسْ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِمْ، لأَنَّ انْتِذَارَ إِلهِهِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ.
8 إِنَّهُ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ انْتِذَارِهِ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
9 وَإِذَا مَاتَ مَيْتٌ عِنْدَهُ بَغْتَةً عَلَى فَجْأَةٍ فَنَجَّسَ رَأْسَ انْتِذَارِهِ، يَحْلِقُ رَأْسَهُ يَوْمَ طُهْرِهِ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ يَحْلِقُهُ.
10 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ يَأْتِي بِيَمَامَتَيْنِ أَوْ بِفَرْخَيْ حَمَامٍ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ،
11 فَيَعْمَلُ الْكَاهِنُ وَاحِدًا ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ، وَالآخَرَ مُحْرَقَةً وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ مَا أَخْطَأَ بِسَبَبِ الْميْتِ، وَيُقَدِّسُ رَأْسَهُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ.
12 فَمَتَى نَذَرَ لِلرَّبِّ أَيَّامَ انْتِذَارِهِ يَأْتِي بِخَرُوفٍ حَوْلِيٍّ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَيَّامُ الأُولَى فَتَسْقُطُ لأَنَّهُ نَجَّسَ انْتِذَارَهُ.
13 «وَهذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ النَّذِيرِ: يَوْمَ تَكْمُلُ أَيَّامُ انْتِذَارِهِ يُؤْتَى بِهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ،
14 فَيُقَرِّبُ قُرْبَانَهُ لِلرَّبِّ خَرُوفًا وَاحِدًا حَوْلِيًّا صَحِيحًا مُحْرَقَةً، وَنَعْجَةً وَاحِدَةً حَوْلِيَّةً صَحِيحَةً ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ، وَكَبْشًا وَاحِدًا صَحِيحًا ذَبِيحَةَ سَلاَمَةٍ،
15 وَسَلَّ فَطِيرٍ مِنْ دَقِيق أَقْرَاصًا مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ، وَرِقَاقَ فَطِيرٍ مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ مَعَ تَقْدِمَتِهَا وَسَكَائِبِهَا.
16 فَيُقَدِّمُهَا الْكَاهِنُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَيَعْمَلُ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّتِهِ وَمُحْرَقَتَهُ.
17 وَالْكَبْشُ يَعْمَلُهُ ذَبِيحَةَ سَلاَمَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ مَعَ سَلِّ الْفَطِيرِ، وَيَعْمَلُ الْكَاهِنُ تَقْدِمَتَهُ وَسَكِيبَهُ.
18 وَيَحْلِقُ النَّذِيرُ لَدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ رَأْسَ انْتِذَارِهِ، وَيَأْخُذُ شَعْرَ رَأْسِ انْتِذَارِهِ وَيَجْعَلُهُ عَلَى النَّارِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ ذَبِيحَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ.
19 وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ السَّاعِدَ مَسْلُوقًا مِنَ الْكَبْشِ، وَقُرْصَ فَطِيرٍ وَاحِدًا مِنَ السَّلِّ، وَرُقَاقَةَ فَطِيرٍ وَاحِدَةً، وَيَجْعَلُهَا فِي يَدَيِ النَّذِيرِ بَعْدَ حَلْقِهِ شَعْرَ انْتِذَارِهِ،
20 وَيُرَدِّدُهَا الْكَاهِنُ تَرْدِيدًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. إِنَّهُ قُدْسٌ لِلْكَاهِنِ مَعَ صَدْرِ التَّرْدِيدِ وَسَاقِ الرَّفِيعَةِ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَشْرَبُ النَّذِيرُ خَمْرًا.
21 هذِهِ شَرِيعَةُ النَّذِيرِ الَّذِي يَنْذُرُ، قُرْبَانُهُ لِلرَّبِّ عَنِ انْتِذَارِهِ فَضْلاً عَمَّا تَنَالُ يَدُهُ. حَسَبَ نَذْرِهِ الَّذِي نَذَرَ كَذلِكَ يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ انْتِذَارِهِ».
22 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
23 «كَلِّمْ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا تُبَارِكُونَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُمْ: 
24 يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ وَيَحْرُسُكَ.
25 يُضِيءُ الرَّبُّ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْكَ وَيَرْحَمُكَ.
26 يَرْفَعُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَمْنَحُكَ سَلاَمًا.
27 فَيَجْعَلُونَ اسْمِي عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنَا أُبَارِكُهُمْ».

فهو تشريع للنزير الذي يمتنع عن اي متع دنيويه وبخاصه الخمر لانه كما اوضحت رمز للفرح 
ولكن متي انتهي نذره يشرب خمر 
ولكن يوحنا نذير الرب منذ البطن فهو لم يشربه طيلة حياته 
ومن امسك نفسه عن شرب الخمر هذا ليس خطأ بل قد يمدح لو كان قلبه ايضا نقيا 
ارميا 35
«هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِرِجَالِ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: أَمَا تَقْبَلُونَ تَأْدِيبًا لِتَسْمَعُوا كَلاَمِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟
14 قَدْ أُقِيمَ كَلاَمُ يُونَادَابَ بْنِ رَكَابَ الَّذِي أَوْصَى بِهِ بَنِيهِ أَنْ لاَ يَشْرَبُوا خَمْرًا، فَلَمْ يَشْرَبُوا إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ لأَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا وَصِيَّةَ أَبِيهِمْ. وَأَنَا قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُكَلِّمًا وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي.
15 وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً قَائِلاً: ارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ، وَأَصْلِحُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَذْهَبُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدُوهَا، فَتَسْكُنُوا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ. فَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ، وَلاَ سَمِعْتُمْ لِي.

فالانجيل مدحهم لطاعة والدهم 
ملخص ما اريد ان اقول 
الخمر التي تقود للسكر وللادمان او للترنح او الخلاعة او اتلاف الجسد فهي مرفوضه ولها عقوبه واهمها عدم دخول الملكوت 
والخمر لها استخدامات مثل اسقام الجسد وامراض جلديه وتطهير المياه ولبرد البريه ورمز للفرح بكميات قليله جدا وكان الاحتياج اليها قديما كثير في الحياه اليومية ولكن الاحتياج اليها الان قل جدا 
واهم شئ الان هو ان الانسان هو الي يحكم علي جسده وربنا هو الي بيفحص القلوب.




http://www.eg-copts.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1147


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

وجهة نظر المسيحية فى الخمر


المسيحية ترفض استخدام الخمر للوصول إلى النشوة الكاذبة أو السكر، وإن كانت لا تعترض على الاستخدام الطبى مثلاً، كما نصح بولس الرسول تلميذه قائلاً: “من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة.. استعمل خمراً قليلاً”… مما لا يمنع إمكانية دخول هذه المادة أو غيرها فى تصنيع الأدوية.
وما تراه المسيحية فى الخمر، منذ قديم الزمن، تراه أيضاً فى الإدمان. فكل ما يذهب بالعقل، ويتلف الجسد، ويدمر الأسرة والمجتمع، نوع من إفساد هيكل الله – أى الجسد الإنسانى – الذى صنعه القدير بيده القدوسة، ونوع من الانتحار البطئ أو السريع، وليس من حق الإنسان أن يتصرف فى حياته، فهى ملك خالص لله تعالى.
إن الذهاب بالعقل، وتغييب الذهن، ضد وصية سليمان الحكيم “مالك روحه، خير ممن يأخذ مدينة” (أم 32:16). ومهما تزايدت مشاكل الإنسان، فعليه أن يلجأ إلى الإيمان بالله القادر أن يصنع معه المعجزات، وإلى العقل البشرى – الوزنة التى أعطاها لنا الله – ليجاهد فى طريق حل هذه المشكلات بمعونته تعالى.
وهذه بعض الآيات التى تظهر رأى المسيحية فى المخدرات والمسكرات:
1-	النهى عنها:
2-	 “النذير.. عن الخمر والمسكر يفترز، ولا يشرب خل الخمر، ولا خل المسكر، ولا يشرب من نقيع العنب” (عدد 6: 1،2).
3-	 “لا تشرب خمراً ولا مسكراً” (قض 4:13).
4-	 “لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح” (أف 18:5).
5-	“لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم” (أمثال 20:23).
“لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت… فى الآخر تلسع كالحية، وتلدع كالأفعوان” (أمثال 23: 31،32).
3-	آثارها المدمرة:
4-	“لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن أزمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر، الذين
5-	 يدخلون فى طلب الشراب الممزوج” (أمثال 23: 29،30).
6-	 “لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم” (أمثال 20:23).
7-	 “… هؤلاء ضلوا بالخمر، وتاهوا بالمسكر” (أشعياء 7:28).
8-	 “الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب” (هوشع 11:4).
“الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما ليس بحكيم” (أمثال 1:20).
3- تسبب غضب الله:
•	 “ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يبتغون المسكر. للمتأخرين فى العتمة تلهبهم الخمر” (أشعياء 11:5).
•	 “حقاً.. إن الخمر غادرة” (حبقوق 5:2).
•	 “إن كان أحد… زانياً أو طماعاً أو عابد وثن، أو شتاماً، أو سكيراً أو خطافاً.. أن لا تخالطوا ولا تواكلوا مثل هذا” (1كو 11:5).
•	 ويل لمن يسقى صاحبه… مسكراً” (حبقوق 15:2).
•	 “اصحوا أيها السكارى، وابكوا وولولوا يا جميع شاربى الخمر” (يؤئيل 5:2).
“ويل.. للشاربين من كؤوس الخمر” (عاموس 6:6).
4- تحرم متعاطيها من الملكوت:
“أعمال الجسد ظاهرة: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة.. حسد، قتل، سكر.. الذين يفعلون مثل هذه، لا يرثون ملكوت الله” (غل 21:5).
“لا تضلوا… لا زناة، ولا عبدة أوثان، ولا سكيرون… يرثون ملكوت الله” (1كو 6: 9،10).
من هنا نعلم أن تعاطى المخدرات والمسكرات، لتغييب العقل أو الحصول على نشوة زائفة، هو نوع من قتل النفس، والقاتل مدان أمام الله، ومحروم من ملكوت السموات، ما لم يتب عن شر فعله، ويعود إلى حظيرة الحق والقداسة.


http://www.coptic-pedia.org/2012/10/3984


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*حبيبنا الذى لا ولن ننساه*








قليل من الخمرهل توجد آية في الكتاب المقدس تقول "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"؟ وهل هذه الآية تشجع على شرب الخمر؟


يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، :
لا توجد آية في الكتاب بهذا المنطوق المحرف الشائع بين العامة. إنما حدث أن القديس تيموثاوس الأسقف تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول كان يشكو من عدة أمراض في جهازه الهضمي،

 وقيل إنه كان مريضاً أيضاً بمرض الاستسقاء. وقد وصف له الرسول أن يمتنع عن شرب الماء الكثير، وأن يتناول ـ كعلاج لحالته الخاصة ـ قليلاً من الخمـر. وهكذا قال له: لا تكن فيما بعد شريب ماء. بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً، من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة"
                                         (1تي5: 23)

ونلاحظ هنا أننا أمام مريض معين، له مرض خاص، يحتاج إلى علاج خاص يناسب حالته، في وقت لم تكن الصيدلة قد وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه من رقي وعلم كما في عصرنا
                       الحاضر .. وكانت الخمر تستعمل وقتذاك كعلاج

إذن فلم يصدر الكتاب حكماً عاماً، بأن القليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة، وإنما قدم الرسول
                                       علاجاً لحالة خاصة

فإن كنت في نفس حالة تيموثاوس، وفي نفس عصره، لكانت هذه النصيحة تناسبك. أما الآن، فحتى لو كانت لك نفس أمراض القديس تيموثاوس، فإن الطب والصيدلة يقدمان لك ما وصل
                             إليه العلم الحديث من أدوية علاجية

نلاحظ في قصة ألسامري الصالح، أنه لما وجد رجلاً جريحاً ملقى في الطريق، ضمد جراحاته، وصب عليها زيتاً وخمراً" (لو10: 34) .. كان الكحول الموجود في الخمر يُستخدم
                         كعلاج لكي يكوي الجرح، ويمنع النزيف

إذن كل ما نفهمه من النصيحة التي وجهت إلى القديس تيموثاوس: أن الخمر وُصفت كعلاج وليس كمزاج وفي حالة خاصة

والمسألة مسألة ضمير: هل كل من يتناولها حالياً ، يأخذها كمجرد علاج لا غير، ينطبق على حالته هو بالذات، ولا يجد لنفسه علاجاً مناسباً سواه؟

إننا من جهة شرب الخمر كعلاج نتكلم. أما موضوع الخمر بالتفصيل، فليس مجاله الآن







http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/yeasr_of_peolpe_questions?wid=943&func=viewSubmission&sid=833



=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بحث هام جدا لكل الناس ويجب الاستفادة منه


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى منتهى الروعه
مجهود جميل شكرا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## samehraouf (20 مايو 2015)

بحث رائع يا أمل ربنا يبارك خدمتك عميق ويرد على كثير من اﻷدعاءات


----------

